# Beaver trap?



## Trapper25 (Jan 18, 2008)

Are number 4 double jump spring traps any good for beaver?


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

They would work on front foot catches. Make sure u create some type of drowing system to drown them when u catch them.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i wouldnt suggest it but itll work i guess.


----------

